# Inshore Freeport 10/21-10/22



## TexasEdition (Jan 22, 2019)

Looking to improve my inshore game around freeport Thursday or Friday. PM me if you somewhat know what you are doing and want a ride. 26 Sailfish, safety gear, yadda yadda.


----------

